# Just An Fyi Cuz I Almost Missed It



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for pointing it out. Id a never known there was a blog added. now ill read it !


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Sayonara said:


> Thanks for pointing it out. Id a never known there was a blog added.  now ill read it !


Important info and worth the time it takes to read.

Doug has my support! I am VERY new to this site, but it has been a Godsend for me and my family.

We had a serious water leak on our shake down outting, I could not for the life of me figure out how to get to the water heater. I posted the question on here and within minutes, yes actual minutes (probably less than 5) CamperAndy posted the answer and I was able to deal with the issue. Save me much time and trouble and I'm sure 'out of warranty' issues down the line as water damage can take more than a year to show up.

We need to support Doug in his efforts.

(Just the humble ramblings of a member way too new to be preaching!)

Paul


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks for the heads up!!!

Great reading, very informative.........

I look forward to the new announcements.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

clarkely said:


> thanks for the heads up!!!
> 
> Great reading, very informative.........
> 
> I look forward to the new announcements.


Me, too.

Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What is a blog and where is it?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> What is a blog and where is it?


Home Page just above random gallery image


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Doxie, a must read for everyone.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> What is a blog and where is it?


Here is the link

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;showentry=17


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good thing you don't have to pay per post Jim!









Definetly a good read. I honestly had been forgetting about that lately and now have to get signed up for that Premium membership!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Blogs are active!! Wohoo!

Good information Doug!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

There's a blog!? Guess I better read it!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for bringing it to our attention...I would have missed it!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hmmm... it would be cool if it would show up when you asked to see the new posts. I'll forget to look if there isn't a reminder of some sort.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

For those who've not gone to see what the blog is about - you should. Just click the BLOGS button at the top of this page to go to the blog section. Doug has an important message that everyone should read.


----------

